#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Micro werkt niet !

## DJ nn

ik heb er hellaas geen foto's van maar ik vind het wel het vernoemen waard !
heb het gehoord van men verdeler van apparatuur ...

een man had tijdje ervoor daar een micro gekocht ...
komt die terug naar de winkel: die micro werkt niet !!! en er hong ook een verkeerde stekker aan !!!

(men verdeler kreeg het al warm ondertussen ...)

vraagt of hij de micro eens mag bekijken ...
had die man er een mooie 220V-stekker aangezet  :EEK!:  

zegt men verdeler dat dat natuurlijk niet werkt en dat hij een mengtafel, versterker, boxen enzo nodig heeft hé waarop de man antwoord:
hoezo ? dat gebruiken ze op TV toch ook niet ?!?!

al bij al: er is niets gebeurd (tenzij kapotte micro) en een depresieve man ?
als je denkt wat er gebeurdt kon zijn als het een condensatormicro was ... KABOEM (hebben we in school gedaan met gewone condensator) :Smile:

----------


## sfvb

haha  :EEK!:  

dat is egt dom. maare ik vrag me af hoe hij een 220v stekker in de microfoon heeft kunnen duwen ?

----------


## DJ nn

hij had de (warsch toch) XLR eraf geprutst en dan aan de draad een 220V ... dus euhm ... XLR --> 220 kan me niet inbeelden wat je bezielt om over een draad van 0,35 karree (ofzo ?) 220 te zetten

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## WinterS

naast aanslagen in sportmanifestaties, nu ook terrorisme op het podium !!

DON'T  TOUCH THE DAMN MIC !!!

----------


## axs

Yup... en van verkopers geloven we natuurlijk alles hé...
sta er soms toch enorm van verbaasd hoe naiëf sommige mensen zijn :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## ruurd

Jamaar met 230 volt kan ie heel hard hoor. Kijk maar hoe hard hij wel niet kan met 48 volt!  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WinterS

> Yup... en van verkopers geloven we natuurlijk alles hé...
> sta er soms toch enorm van verbaasd hoe naiëf sommige mensen zijn



idd, er best een zoutvatje bijnemen....

----------


## moderator

hall of shame foto's...need i say more :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

